# Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 980 Pro 1 TB - jetzt für die PCI-E-4.0-SSDs bewerben!



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Dezember 2020)

*Lesertest: Drei Samsung-SSDs 980 Pro 1 TB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!*

Testet und behaltet eine von drei Samsung-SSDs 980 Pro 1 TB!

*3× Samsung 980 Pro 1 TB:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Samsung 980 Pro ist wahlweise mit 250 GB, 500 GB oder 1 TB erhältlich, eine 2-TB-Version soll folgen. Für den Lesertest stellt Samsung drei Mal die 1-TB-Variante zur Verfügung. Die NVME-SSD erreicht dank PCI-Express-4.0-Interface sehr hohe Transferraten von bis zu 7.000 MB/s lesend und 5.000 MB/s schreibend. Dazu erreicht die High-End-Speicherlösung bis zu 1.000.000 IPOS bei Lese- und Schreibzugriffen (4 KB, QD32).

Das M.2-Laufwerk ist mit einem 1 GiByte großen LPDDR4-Cache ausgestattet und nutzt einen Samsung-Elpis-Controller. Bei den Speicherzellen handelt es sich um 3-Bit-MLC-V-NAND von Samsung. Die Zuverlässigkeit gibt der Hersteller mit 1,5 Millionen Stunden (MTBF) an. Die Leistungsaufnahme liegt zwischen max. 35 mW im Leerlauf und 8,9 Watt im Burst Mode, durchschnittlich sind 6,2 Watt im Betrieb zu erwarten. Zur Datenverschlüsselung werden AES (256 Bit) und TCG/Opal IEEE1667 unterstützt. Mehr Informationen zur PCI-Express-4.0-SSD Samsung 980 Pro gibt es direkt bei Samsung.

Eure* Chance!*
Ihr wolltet schon immer einmal Hardware-Redakteur(in) sein? PC Games Hardware gibt euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Samsung die Chance dazu: Drei PCGH-Leser(innen) haben die Gelegenheit, die Samsung-SSD 980 Pro 1TB zu testen. Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Datenträgern aus, schreibt gerne und möchten einen Test einer Samsung-SSD verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch besonders gut als Lesertester eignet. Gebt am besten auch gleich an, mit welcher Hardware ihr die Samsung 980 Pro 1 TB testen möchtet.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Datenträgern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 24.01.2021. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurückzufordern und den Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 6.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens drei eigene Fotos vom Produkt enthalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens drei selbst erstellte Grafiken (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, den 21.12.2020, um 11:59 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Dezember 2020)

Hi Stephan, ist der Wohnort egal? Also ist das Gewinnspiel auch für User ausserhalb den DACH Ländern möglich?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Dezember 2020)

Es ist ein Lesertest und kein Gewinnspiel (daher auch rechtlich anders einzuordnen). Ich setze einfach mal darauf, dass die Bewerber hier mitdenken und nicht erwarten, dass ein Testmuster nach Fidschi geliefert wird. DE + Nachbarländer sollte okay sein (Schweiz ist immer doof wegen Zoll :/) - werde ich halt abklären müssen, wenn wir so einen Fall haben.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Dezember 2020)

Nein ich wohne nicht auf den Fidschi Inseln  Sondern in Portugal, werde es mir überlegen daran teilzunehmen. Hätte eine von SK Hynix und eine andere von Samsung da als Konkurrenten.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Dezember 2020)

Portugal *sollte* okay sein, z. B. bietet DHL für 13,99 Euro einen versicherten Versand an. Im Endeffekt hängt es aber nicht von PCGH, sondern von Samsungs PR-Firma ab, da wir den Versand nicht selbst in die Wege leiten.


----------



## spacemonQuee (12. Dezember 2020)

Moin zusammen,
ich würde gerne eine 980 Pro 1 TB testen und bewerten. Lese-/schreibraten, kopieren kleiner und großer Datenmengen und natürlich alltägliches Arbeiten und Prokrastinieren (After Effects, Cinema 4D, surfen in Chrome und etwas gaming) wären meine Testfelder.  Fotos werden mit einer Panasonic GX80 gemacht.
Vorhandene Hardware:
- Dan A4 v4.1 Gehäuse
- Crucial Mx 500 1TB
- Samsung SSD 970 Evo 1TB
- Samsung SSD 970 Evo 500GB im externen IcyBox Gehäuse
- AMD Ryzen 9 5900X
- 64GB DDR4 3200MHz (Kingston HyperX Fury)
- Asus GeForce GTX 1080Ti
- Gigabyte B550i Aorus Pro AX

Beste Grüße aus München,
Max


----------



## wr2champ (13. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, die Samsung 980 Pro 1TB testen zu dürfen.
Als Vergleich würden bei mir die folgenden Festplatten/SSD dienen: 
Western Digital Black 1 TB (WD1003FZEX), Samsung 860 Evo 500 GB, Corsair MP510 240 GB.
Getestet würden die Bootzeiten (Windows 10), Ladezeiten von Spielen (Witcher 3, Assasins Creed Valhalla, Cyberpunk 2077, Fallout 4, u.v.m. stünden zur Wahl), und Benchmarks in CrystalDiskMark oder AS SSD.

Zwar habe ich bislang noch keine Produkttests geschrieben, aber ich schraube/bastel schon seit Jahren sehr gerne am PC.

Meine Hardware zusammengefasst:
• i7 9700k @5,2 GHz
• Powercolor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil
• ASUS Maximus Hero XI WiFi 
• 32 GB Corsair Dominator RGB Platinum 3200 MHz CL16
• Samsung 860 Evo 500 GB + Corsair MP510 240 GB
• Western Digital Black 1 TB


Viele Grüße
wr2champ


----------



## massaker (13. Dezember 2020)

Aber hallo, das kommt wie gerufen!

Würde gerne einen Test der 980Pro schreiben! Habe seit 12 Jahren sehr viele Erfahrungen mit SSDs gesammelt (jawohl, meine ersten Mtron 7500 Pros habe ich immer noch - da gab's noch keine Samsung SSDs!). Im Moment habe ich gutes Dutzend SSDs im System, von Samsung 830, über 850/860 Evos bis hin zu 970Pro/Evo - kann also gut vergleichen. Alle gängigen Benchmarks und Messungen (nicht nur die üblichen Crystaldisk Mark und AS-SSD, sondern auch mit Aida64 oder HD Tune Pro die komplette SSD beschreiben und die grenzen von SLC-cache ausloten) mit Temperatur-Angaben, auch Test auf Throttling mit/ohne passiver Kühlung. Würde sowohl im onboard-M.2-Slot mit Ekwb Passivkühler, als auch im wuchtigen Aqua Computer kryoM.2 Evo im PCIe-Slot testen. Dabei wird sie natürlich gegen 970 Pro und Evo antreten, auch eine 960 Evo wäre möglich (vertreten durch PM961). Zu gut um wahr zu sein? - Ja, leider kann ich eins nicht bieten - PCIe 4.0 Anbindung. Somit wäre das ein "backward compatibility Test" und würde dann eher die Antwort auf die Frage liefern: bringt eine schnelle PCIe 4.0 auch was im PCIe 3.0 System? Denn laut Angaben von Samsung holt die neue 980Pro alles aus der "alten" Schnittstelle und sei auch in PCIe 3.0 schneller als 970 Pro/Evo - nun gilt es noch zu prüfen. Alle bisherigen Tests stürzen sich sofort auf maximal erzielbaren Übertragungsraten auf den neuesten PCIe 4.0 Mainboards, die nur die wenigsten haben. Und vergessen dabei, dass der spürbare Boost in erster Linie durch 4K-random Szenarien und niedrige Latenzen kommt. Also wäre das eher ein Sonder-Test, der die eventuellen Vorteile für die PCIe 3.0 Nutzer aufdeckt.
Die Hardware umfasst:
• Ryzen 3950X
• Asus Crosshair IV Hero
• Asus ROG Strix 2080Ti
• 32GB G.Skill 3600Hz CL16
• Dutzend diverser SSDs von Samsung und Corsair zum Vergleich, sogar Intel Optane 905P HHHL.
Als Kamera wird eine Samsung NX500 benutzt.

Servus aus dem fränkischen Seenland


----------



## pseudonymx (13. Dezember 2020)

Super Sache 

Ich hätte Zeit, Lust und noch mehr Zeit.
Hätte einige SSDs und HDDs, die ich gerne mal gegeneinander antreten lassen würde. Ladezeiten in Games, Kopieren. Das wären wohl die beiden Haupttests die ich anstrebe.
Zum Kopieren habe ich einen bunten Mix aus Daten die sich über nun mehr als 10 Jahre angesammelt haben, damit teste schon jetzt neue SSDs/Festplatten immer. Für Game Ladezeiten steht ne breite Masse an Games zur verfügung aus denen ich mir ein paar Populäre Kandidaten auswählen würde.

Mein Hauptaugenmerk möchte ich schon gerne auf Games legen.... Auch wenn es sich bei den Testmustern, auch vom Namen her, um SSDs eher für den professionellen Anwendungsbereich handelt.

Testsystem:
- R3 3100 (R9 5950x Falls ich einen bis zum testende kaufen kann)
- Asrock Vega56 @ Morpheus ll
- 4x8GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200Mhz
- Asus X570 Crosshair Vlll Formula

Vergleichsdatenträger:
- Crucial M550 256gb SATA SSD (2014)
- TeamGroup GX2 1TB SATA SSD
- TeamGroup T-Force Delta Max RGB 500GB SATA SSD
- Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1TB NVMe SSD
- Seagate ST1000D (BarraCuda) SATA HDD

Wie der Signatur und meinen Beiträgen im Forum zu entnehmen ist, habe ich eine Sauklaue , kann mich aber durchaus im Rahmen von Arbeit und Testberichten am Riemen reißen


----------



## Jack_TF (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde gerne die Samsung 980 Pro NVME-SSD testen. Eine gute Schreibe gehört bei mir zum guten Ton. Satzzeichen und richtige Groß-/Kleinschreibung sind für mich keine optionalen Regeln, sondern wende ich stets sicher an - egal, ob es ein umfangreiches Dokument ist oder ein Chat.

Als Softwareentwickler ist eine schnelle Festplatte sehr wichtig. Bei gutem Programmierstil erzeugt man viele kleine Dateien, die zu wenigen Assemblies kompiliert werden. Cloud Imperium Games hat das schon ausführlich beschrieben und vorgeführt. Allerdings lediglich mit einer Intel Optane, die für schnelle 4K-Random-Lesezugriffe bekannt ist. Wie schlägt sich hier eine PCIe 4.0 SSD? Welche Vorteile liefert die Samsung 980 im Vergleich zu ihrem Vorgänger (die ich in der 1TB-Version verbaut habe)? Merkt der Anwender den Unterschied? Auch Spiele mit hoher Datenträgeraktivität, bspw. Star Citizen, wollen getestet werden.

Ich nutze dazu den Ryzen 3700X auf einem X550-Board mit 32GB Arbeitsspeicher und einer Geforce RTX3080. Natürlich baue ich meine Rechner - und auch für Freunde und Familie - selbst zusammen.


----------



## Richirious (13. Dezember 2020)

Hallo PCGH,
ich würde gerne die Möglichkeit bekommen das Samsung 980 Pro NVME-SSD 1Terabyte zu testen. Warum Sie mich in Betracht ziehen sollten, weil ich mir erst vor ca 1 Monat mein System zusammen gestellt habe und ich dafür predistiniert wäre.
Mainboard: Auros M 
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5  3400 G 
Arbeitspeicher: 16GB G-Skill 
Kühlung: BeQuite Silent Loop 
Gehäuse: Be Quite Silent 
Betriebsplatte: ( leider gebraucht und maximal noch 1Jahr zu funktionieren) Samsung EVO 250GB.

Wie sie sehen ist es zwar nicht das beste aber gehört zu den neusten ausser der Festplatte. Ich wäre überaus glücklich Ihnen dabei zu helfen einen ausführlichen Test anzubieten.

Hochachtungsvoll
Richirious


----------



## Godeadnubs (13. Dezember 2020)

Einen wunderschönen guten Nachmittag wünsche ich, Stephan! Gerne würde ich an der Aktion teilnehmen und einen ausführlichen Bericht mit Diagramme & Tabellen zur Verfügung stellen. Sicherlich möchtest du wissen, weswegen ich gerne die 980 Pro testen möchte. Die Antwort ist banaler als du dir vielleicht vorstellen könntest. Richtig, ich spreche von GAMING! Natürlich arbeite ich auch mit Illustratoren und verwende hauptsächlich Adobe Produkte, jedoch ist mein Fokus das GAMING.  Wie dem auch sei, würde ich mich freuen an der Aktion teilzunehmen und den Unterschied zwischen 980 Pro 1TB und 970 EVO 1TB vorzustellen sowie zu erleben. 

PC:
Asus Z-490-E Gaming
i7-10700 K
Ballistix DDR4 -3200 Hz - 32GB
ASUS 2070 RTX
ASUS RYUJIN 240 AiO Wasserkühlung
Samsung EVO 970 1T
Samsung EVO 970 1T
Samsung 860 250 GB


----------



## intel64gamer (13. Dezember 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

mir fallen für die 980 Pro ein paar interessante Tests ein. Beruflich habe ich es als Softwareentwickler doch öfters mal mit dem Kompilieren von größeren Anwendungen und manchmal sogar ganzen Betriebssystemen (Yocto...) zu tun. Das kann gut und gerne mal ein paar Stunden dauern und ist echt nervig. Daher wäre es für mich interessant zu sehen, ob eine gute PCIe 4.0 SSD Abhilfe schaffen kann. Außerdem interessant für mich wäre, ob es für die Videobearbeitung auch noch etwas bringt. Mit anspruchsvollem Footage in Davinci Resolve Studio erreiche manchmal dank Hardwarebeschleunigung durchaus auch mal das Limit meiner vorhandenen SSDs. Daher könnte man hier vielleicht noch eine Leistungssteigerung sehen.

Ich habe auch noch Zugriff auf eine Wärmebildkamera und SSD Kühler. Dadurch kann ich mir die Hotspots anschauen und beurteilen, ob bei PCIe 4.0 SSDs etwas extra Kühlung wirklich sinnvoll ist. Das Datenblatt gibt zwar eine mit den PCIe 3.0 Modellen vergleichbare Leistungsaufnahme an, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass es nicht einen deutlicheren Hotspot geben kann.

Die aktuell gängigen Spiele und Benchmarks dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen. Dazu würde ich gerne einen Vergleich mit dem PCIe 3.0 Modus und meinen vorhandenen SSDs aufstellen. 

Für Bilder habe ich eine Sony Alpha 7 mit verschiedenen Objekten, Softboxen, Hintergründen und Photoshop/Lightroom. 

Mein PC:
Ryzen 5900X
Asus Strix B550-E
32GB Ballistix DDR4 3600CL16
RTX 3080 Founders Edition
Samsung 970 EVO Plus 2 TB (System)
WD SN750 2TB (Scratch Disk)
Samsung 860 1TB
Samsung 850 1TB
Custom Wasserkühlung

Grüße
intel64gamer (ja ich weiß auch, dass das jetzt nicht mehr so wirklich passt...)


----------



## Aditzko (13. Dezember 2020)

Hi Hardware Junkies,

da ich als Cyber Tech Nerd hardwaretechnisch immer gerne alles rauskitzel, würde ich gerne einen Copy Speed Test vom Testobjekt 980Pro auf die SN850 (1TB), die ich mir bestellt hatte da die 980Pro Verfügbarkeit bei alternate gerade ROT war (allg.bekannte.hardwareitis). Aber eigentlich tendierte ich etwas mehr zur Samsung, da ich generell von den Produkten überzeugt bin. So würde sich für die Berichts Bilder auch die Linse des Galaxy Note10 Plus bereit halten. Als MatheNerd weiss ich, dass nur die Statistiken stimmen, die man selber gefälscht hat  Jegliche Kontakt und Bestechungsversuche von Samsung oder WD werde ich ehrevoll ablehnen!

Villt bin ich aber auch nicht der richtige, da ich ja die SN850 mein eigen nennen darf und den pcie4.0 databus genüsslich ausreizen kann...
... Andreseits denke ich schon länger darüber nach technischen Produkt tests bzw. Erfahrungsberichte zu medialisieren, da wäre die 980pro eine schöne Motivation 

Greetz
Adalbert

PC: Ryzen 5 3600 @ msi unify x570


----------



## Christagorn (13. Dezember 2020)

Liebes PCGH Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich gerne für den Lesertest der Samsung 980 Pro NVMe-SSD bewerben.

Zu meiner Person:

Hi, ich bin Chris! Ich arbeite als Ingenieur im Bereich der Kameratechnik und nähere mich nun so langsam der 33 an, in 15 Tagen ist es dann soweit und ich bin endgültig alt (ein wenig Angst habe ich ja schon, naja, Spaß beiseite ).

In meinem Beruf bin ich zusätzlich als PC-Beauftragter tätig. Dadurch konfiguriere und teste ich sehr viele Systeme (vorwiegend Dell, ca. 80%) auf Herz und Nieren. Denn für eine schnelle Kamera muss auch der Rechner die aufgenommenen Daten flott schreiben können. Die Anforderungen liegen hier bei bis zu 2000 MB/s. Bei solch hohen Anforderungen an die Schreibleistung mussten in der Vergangenheit immer RAM-Disks herhalten, bis dann irgendwann NVMe-SSD’s auf den Markt kamen, welche schnell genug für den Job waren.

Meine Hobbys sind Mountainbiken (unter anderem Alpenüberquerung), Joggen, Lesen, Photographie, Computerspiele und Technik. Da moderne Technik ein stetiger Begleiter in unserem Alltag ist, macht es mir Spaß täglich aktuelle News darüber zu lesen um immer auf dem neuesten Stand zu bleiben. Insbesondere Vergleiche zwischen alt und neu sind spannend und zeigen, mit welch rasender Geschwindigkeit der Fortschritt voranschreitet. Daher würde ich gerne am Lesertest teilnehmen und die Samsung 980 Pro gegen die Samsung SSD 960 Pro antreten lassen.

*Zu meinem Testsystem:*

_Phanteks Evolv Shift
Asus ROG Strix Z370i Mini ITX (+ein passendes PCIe 4.0 Pendant)
Intel i5 8400 (Coffee Lake)
EVGA GTX 1070 SC2
Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3000MHz
512 GB Samsung 960 Pro
2TB WD Blue
Windows 10 Pro_

Besonders interessant wird sein, ob die 980 Pro unter dauerhafter Belastung in dem kleinen Mini-ITX Gehäuse ihre Geschwindigkeit beibehalten kann. Gekühlt wird mit Noctua (3x Gehäuselüfter + NOCTUA NH-l9X65 Low Profile Performance CPU Kühler). 
Da mein aktuell verwendetes Mainboard mangels PCIe 4.0 einen Flaschenhals darstellt, würde ich dieses gegen ein aktuelleres Pendant tauschen. Benchmarks würde ich allerdings gerne auf beiden Motherboards durchführen, da es schon interessant wird zu sehen, ob die 980 Pro auch bei der Nutzung von PCIe 3.0 noch deutlich vor der 960 Pro liegen wird.  

*Vorstellbarer Testablauf:*

_1. Bilderstrecke (Makros, Verpackung, Produkt)
2. Bewertung Look and Feel, Wertigkeit der Verpackung (evtl. Umweltaspekt)
3. Check der Technischen Daten, gibt es Konkurrenz auf dem Markt?
4. Benchmarks
5. Die SSD im Temperaturcheck, Langzeitverhalten bei Volllast
6. Die SSD im Alltag (Bootvorgang, Performance von Programmen)
7. Gaming (Overwatch, Assassin’s Creed Valhalla)
8. Vergleich mit der Samsung SSD 960 Pro
9. Fazit_

Sooo, das wars dann mal mit meiner Bewerbung. Ich drücke allen anderen Bewerbern die Daumen und den Gewinnern ein frohes Testen 
Jetzt wo ich schon mal hier bin wünsche ich auch der Community und dem PCGH Team ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Start im neuen Jahr 2021!

Liebe Grüße
Euer Chris


----------



## bennySB (13. Dezember 2020)

Guten Abend,

ich schlawenzel schon echt lange um den Forumsbereich "Lesertests" drum herum, aber hierbei möchte ich nun doch gerne einmal mitmachen...warum?

Vielleicht ist es hierzu gut zu wissen wie denn mein System aktuell aufgebaut ist:


AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
MSI B450 Gaming Pluy MAX
Asus Radeon RX Vega 56 AREZ Strix OC (eigentlich egal für diesen Bereich eines Tests )
Samsung SSD 830 128 GB
WD HDD WD1002FAEX 1TB
Zusätzlich hätte ich noch Zugriff auf:


Mein selbstbau NAS mit OMV 5 (Openmediavault) auf Basis von
Intel Pentium G6400
MSI B460M Pro

Den PC meiner Frau auf Basis von
Intel Core i5 6600
Asus H170 Pro Gaming
Gigabyte Radeon R9 380X Gaming G1
Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB
WD HDD WD10EZEX 1TB

Dinge wie Gehäuse, Wasserkühlung, Lüfter etc. lasse ich mal weg, weil wozu aufzählen?

Wie man an den letzten beiden Punkten meiner Hardware jedoch sehr gut erkennen kann, würde ich die Samsung nicht nur zum Testen sehr gerne haben wollen, sondern ich würde sie auch die nächsten Jahre permanent einsetzen wollen.
Meine aktuell SSD ist mit ihren 128GB schon halt extrem knapp bemessen, zudem liegt sie auch schon bei 13.669 Betriebsstunden und 3.417 Einschaltvorgängen. Die WD HDD kommt aber nicht wirklich besser weg, sie hat 12.416 Betriebsstunden und wurde 3.055 mal gestartet.

Was wären denn meine Vorstellungen für den Testbericht?


Ein kleiner Part vom Unboxing (eher als Lückenfüller)
Darstellung der allgemeinen technischen Daten
Geschwindigkeitstests in meinem PC im Vergleich zur aktuell 830er SSD, der HDD und das Kopieren zum NAS
Die gleichen Tests könnte/würde ich ebenso im PC meiner Frau machen mit ihrer 850er SSD, der HDD und das Kopieren zum NAS.

Zudem bin ich gerade dabei meine Medien vom h264-Codec auf den h265-Codec umzuwandeln. Hier verrichtet zwar die CPU die meiste Arbeit, aber mal schauen ob die SSD einen zusätzlichen Einschluss hat oder nicht.
.... Alles war mir noch so einfallen wird. Hierzu werde ich mich selbstverständlich auch bei anderen Tests informieren um einen aussagekräftigen und umfangreichen Test bereitstellen zu können.

Vielleicht noch einige Informationen zu mir:
Ich bin seit ich ~13 bin am PC nutzen/schrauben und habe aktuell schon meine 32 erreicht und habe nicht aufgehört. Damals noch mit einem 486er und Windows 3.1 begonnen habe ich jedes Windows OS mitgemacht. Durch meine Arbeit in der Gebäudeautomation zusätzlich noch die Server Varianten von Windows und seit etlichen Jahren im privaten Bereich Linux Distro´s.
Was möchte ich damit eigentlich genau sagen? Ich bin kein vollkommener Profi im Bereich der IT, kann aber den ein oder anderen Pseudo IT´ler meiner Kunden blöd aussehen lassen....I know what I do (the most Time ).


Zudem werden wir dieses Jahr dank Corona und meiner Schwägerin (nein sie heißt nicht Corona ) die komplette Zeit zuhause verbringen (ich habe vom 23.12. - 10.01. Urlaub) und da ich schon weiß was der Weihnachtsmann meinen Mädels (Frau und Tochter) bringen wird, brauche ich unbedingt eine Beschäftigung 


Puh....ich glaube ich habe nun genug geschrieben und lasse mich überraschen wer gezogen werden wird und sollte ich es sein, dann hab ich mir quasi fast selbst ein Geschenk zu Weihnachten gemacht.

Einen schönen Abend euch noch

MfG Benny


----------



## DF_zwo (13. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

ich würde auch gerne an dem Test teilnehmen. Dass die ganzen Mindestvoraussetzungen erfüllt werden, ist klar.

Ich wurde auch in der Vergangenheit schon mal für zwei Lesertests hier auf PCGH ausgewählt. Von daher habe ich auch bereits Erfahrung im Verfassen von Testberichten. Das letzte Mal ist jetzt auch lange her... es wird also mal wieder Zeit !

Bei meinem Test würde der Fokus eher in den Bereich der Dauerlast (z.B. als Cache-Laufwerk) und der damit einhergehenden Temperaturentwicklung beim Chipsatz (und der SSD selbst, logischerweise) gehen. Und zwar im Vergleich zu dem direkten Vorgänger der 980 Pro, nämlich der 970 Pro welche ich u.a. besitze. Daher ist es vor allem auch ein (Chipsatz-) Test bzw. PCIe 3 gegen PCIe 4. Ein paar Standardtests wie z.B. Transferraten usw. sollen natürlich auch gemacht werden, aber darauf soll eben nicht der Fokus liegen weil solche Vergleiche findet man ja im Internet bereits haufenweise.

Die Tests würden zusätzlich noch einmal mit und ohne Kühlkörper (die Kühler die beim Mainboard dabei sind) unterschieden werden.

Zuletzt würde ich noch ein paar Vergleiche bei der Start- und Ladezeit von Spielen machen - jedoch nur mit einer kleinen Auswahl von 2-3 Spielen.

Bilder werden mit einer Profi-DSLR gemacht.

Es steht folgende HW zur Verfügung (nur relevantes aufgelistet):
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme
Ryzen 7 3700X
2x16GB TridentZ 3200 CL14
(Samsung 970 Pro, 1TB)

Also dann, allen anderen auch viel Glück!

MfG


----------



## x2K (14. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
diesesmal möchte auch ich gerne mein Glück versuchen. 

Mein Hardwareunterbau für einen Test ist ein Tomahawk X570 kombiniert mit einem Rxzen 7 3800X  und einer (bitte nicht lachen) GeForce GTX 780. Nach 10 Jahren hatte ich endlich die Gelegenheit mein System zumindest teilweise zu erneuern. 

Zu mir Persönlich 
Ich bin immer daran Interessiert wie etwas technisch funktioniert, für mich reicht es nicht wenn auf der Verpackung eine Zahl oder ein Feature angegeben wird. Ich will immer wissen wie es funktioniert. 
Mit den Jahren habe ich so neben meinem Interesse an PC Hardware auch ein gutes Grundwissen an Elektrotechnik angesammelt und es durch meine Ausbildung und später einem Studium der Chemie und Materialtechnik  abgerundet. 

Mein system beinhaltet eine zunehmende Anzahl selbst entworfener Komponenten, z.b. für die Lüftersteuerung und Temperatur Überwachung des Kühlwassers.

Daher möchte ich gerne bei dem Lesertest mitmachen und die Samsung 980  Pro  testen.


----------



## bananaJoe66 (14. Dezember 2020)

Liebes PCGH Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich gerne für den Lesertest der Samsung 980 Pro NVMe-SSD bewerben.

Zu meiner Person: Ich heiße Marius, bin 23 Jahre alt, beruflich im IT Bereich tätig und beschäftige mich im Hobby intensiv mit den Themen PC Hardware und PC Gaming.

Ich bin äußerst interessiert an der PCI 4.0 Schnittstelle und welche Leistung eine moderne NVME SSD damit erreichen kann.

Es steht folgende Hardware für den Test zur Verfügung:

*PC Setup 1*

_AMD Ryzen 7 3800X _
_MSI X570 Mainboard _
_2x 16 GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200_
_MSI GTX 1070 TI_
_1 TB Samsung 860 EVO SSD_
_500GB Samsung 970 EVO NVME-SSD _
_1 TB HDD_
_4 TB HDD_

*PC Setup 2*

_AMD Ryzen 5 2600_
_MSI B450 Mainboard_
_2x 8GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3200_
_ASUS GTX 1070_
_500 GB Kingston A2000 NVME-SSD_
_500 GB HDD_

Für meine Test plane ich auf folgende Punkte einzugehen:

Lieferumfang, Verpackung und Beschreibung
Installation und Konfiguration
Performance Vergleich (Ladezeiten, FPS, Dauer Video Rendering) gegenüber pcie 3.0 sowie SATA III SSD in folgenden Kategorien:
vergleichsweise kleines CPU basiertes Spiel wie Counter Strike
umfangreiches GPU basiertes Spiel  wie COD Modern Warfare / COD Warzone
Video Rendering (FHD, 2K, 4K)

Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg und eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit.


----------



## SteveBS (14. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

ich bewerbe mich auch für einen NVME PCI-E 4.0 SSD Test.

Mein System:
MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk
Ryzen 5 5600X
32 GB G Skill DDR4 3600
1TB Crucial SATA 6 SSD
500 GB Samsung SSD 850 EVO SATA 6 SSD

Meine Anwendungen sind MS FS2020, Davinci Resolve, FreeCAD. Beim Videoschnitt von 4K Material sehe ich die größten Geschwindigkeitsvorteile...

Zu mir ich komme ebenfalls aus einem IT Beruf. Ich bin Auditor für Information Security Management Systeme.

Da mein aktuelles System voll SSD PCI-E 4.0 fähig ist, bin ich sicher ein geeigneter Test Kanditat.


----------



## Cyderic (14. Dezember 2020)

Liebes PCGH Team,

ich bin 29 Jahre alt und ausgebildeter Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration und bereits seit 9 Jahren im Beruf. Ich kenne mich sehr gut mit Datenträgern aus, da ich für Firmenkunden Server- und Storagesysteme zusammenstelle. Hier geht es um SAS Platten aber auch um Thematiken wie Fibre-Channel und co.

Bevor wir Systeme beim Kunden verbauen, testen wir diese natürlich auf Herz und Nieren. Firmware Upgrades, Stresstests sowie Temperaturmessungen gehören unter anderem dazu.

Insbesondere letzteres würde mich bei der Samsung interessieren.

Sind wir mal ehrlich: Die Geschwindigkeit wird über jeden Zweifel erhaben sein und das auch von allen erwartet werden. Mit dem Thema erschaffe ich keinen Test der im Gedächtnis bleibt.

Hinzu kommt das PCI-E 4.0 Stärken hat, die heute noch nicht ausgespielt werden können. Das wird erst möglich, wenn die ersten Applikationen die neue API dahinter auch tatsächlich nutzen um den Speicher direkt über die CPU anzusprechen.

Die anderen Samsung Modelle hatten im Dauerbetrieb mit starker Hitze-Entwicklung zu kämpfen. Letztendlich haben sie kritische Punkte erreicht und sich daraufhin selbst herunter getaktet.

Die neue Version - die ihr hier testen lassen wollt - soll dieses Problem wohl in den Griff bekommen.

Das wäre mein Fokus im Test, aber nicht das einzige Thema. Natürlich würde ich auch Performance-Messungen verschiedener Kategorien vornehmen. Entsprechende Erfahrungen aus dem Beruf habe ich dafür. Beispielweise, wie ich solche SSDs überhaupt an Grenzen bringen kann - Die Quelle bzw. das Ziel müssen ja auch schnell genug sein.

Als Testsystem habe ich ein Setup in einem wunderschönen LianLi Tisch-Gehäuse.

Hier die Daten:
ASUS TUF Z390-PLUS
Intel i5-9600k
16 GB G.Skill Trident Z Royal Series gold, DDR4-3600, CL18 - 16
SAMSUNG NVMe SSD 970 EVO, 1 TB
Pali10GB D6X RTX 3080 Gamerock OC 10G


_"Du hast nichtmal PCI-E 4.0 warum solltest du bitte testen?"_
Genau das sehe ich als Vorteil. Es gibt noch sehr viele da draußen die kein PCI-E 4.0 haben aber vielleicht grundsätzlich planen aufzurüsten. Die Frage die sich hierbei stellt ist doch: Hätte ich schon heute einen Vorteil vom neuen Modell - selbst ohne PCI-E 4.0?
Genau diese Frage möchte ich in meinem Test beantworten.
Übrigens bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass die Antwort "Ja" sein wird 

Wie ihr seht, könnte ich für die verschiedenen Messungen meine bereits verbaute Samsung als Vergleich heranziehen. Damit der Test vergleichbar bleibt würde ich hierfür zuvor mein OS auf eine andere SSD verschieben.

Genug Zeit einen ordentlichen Test zu schreiben hätte ich, denn ich bin vom 21.12. bis 10.01. im Urlaub.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen für euch zu schreiben und bin gespannt auf eure Antwort.


Liebe Grüße

Cyderic


----------



## Kabs1982 (14. Dezember 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGHX Team, hallo liebe Leser,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich - wer hätte es gedacht - für den Lesertest der Samsung 980 Pro.

*Zu mir:*

Ich heiße David, bin 38 Jahre jung und beruflich als Sachbearbeiter für Stammdatenmanagement tätig. Meine Hobbys sind Schwimmen, Zocken, Gesellschaftsspiele (P&P und Karten), Lesen und Serien schauen.

Mein letzter Lesertest:  www.hardwareluxx.de/community/threads/ve...out-dark-tg.1267669/

*Motivation und Testkriterien:*

Ich würde gerne am Lesertest teilnehmen, da ich noch gar keinen meiner M.2 Slots belegt habe und gerne eine etwas schnellere System-/Spieleplatte hätte. Derzeit nutze ich noch eine 860 Evo 1TB, welche noch aus meinem alten System ohne M.2 stammt. Wie sich die 980 Pro mit der PCI-Express-4.0-Schnittstelle auf meinem Board schlägt, würde ich gerne herausfinden. Gerade für Spiele mit langen Ladezeiten wie die Total War Reihe und Star Citizen, wo doch mal etwas mehr Leistung gefragt ist, könnte ich mir einen guten Vorteil und auch Testbereich fürs Gaming vorstellen. Das Testen vom Wechsel der Systemplatte mit Acronis, die Leistungssteigerung meiner anderen Anwendungen, Temperaturentwicklung und Benchmarks mit CrystalDiskMark (Microsoft diskspd), würden mich hierbei natürlich ebenfalls interessieren.


*Meine Testumgebung:*

Prozessor: Ryzen 3700X
Board: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Pro Carbon Wifi
Kühler: Noctua NH-D15 Cromax Black
Ram: 32GB Ballistix DDR4-3000 (2x16 dual)
Grafikkarte: EVGA RTX 2080 XC Ultra Gaming
Netzteil: Seasonic Snow Silent 750 Watt Platinum
SSD: Samsung 860 Evo 1TB
HDD: WD RED 3TB


* Der Testablauf:*

1. Unboxing, Inhalt & technische Daten: Kurzes Unboxing und Vorstellung des gesamten Inhaltes. Danach werden die Technischen Daten kurz aufgeführt.

2. Erster Eindruck & Einbau: Kurzer optischer Überblick der 980 Pro mit Einbau ins System.

3. Praxis: Hier würde ich oben genannte Testkriterien durchlaufen und einen vorher <-> nachher Vergleich ziehen.

4. Gesamteindruck & Fazit: Hier werde ich alle Eindrücke noch einmal sammeln und kurz wiedergeben. Ebenfalls werde ich Pro/Contra Punkte verteilen.

Das Ganze werde ich mit Fotos in entsprechender Qualität unterstützen.


Vielen Dank für die Chance und viel Glück allen Teilnehmern.

Beste Grüße

David aka Kabs


----------



## benjasso (15. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich auch gern für den Lesertest der Samsung 980 Pro bewerben.

Meine letzten PCs habe ich selbst zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut, weshalb es kein Problem darstellt, die Hardare zu installieren und zu testen. Auch sind für gute digitale Fotos alle Voraussetzungen vorhanden.

Getestet werden soll mit folgendem System:
AMD Ryzen 5 3600X
ASRock X570 Phantom Gaming 4 (M.2 PCI Express bis zu Gen4x4 (64 Gb/s) )
16 GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 Dual Kit
GTX 960 von Zotac

Verglichen werden kann mit folgenden Datenträgern:

512GB Intel 660P (M.2)
Crucial MX100 (SATA)
Samsung HD501LJ (SATA)
Folgende Schwerpunkte sind im Test geplant:

Unboxing
Vorstellung Testsystem
Einbau
Kopieren von Windows auf die 980 Pro und Vergleich Bootzeiten mit der Intel 660P
Kopieren von Spielen und Vergleich der Ladezeiten zwischen den Datenträgern.
Synthetische Lese-/Schreibtests
ggf. Vergleich der Dauer bei Videokovertierung
Soweit möglich Temperaturbetrachtungen (Auslesen nur über vorhandene Sensoren der Datenträger)
Abschlussbetrachtungen
Euch allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und dem PCGH-Team ein gutes Händchen bei der Auswahl der Tester.


----------



## Jiggo10 (15. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir seit neuestem ein PC zusammengestellt. Da ich eine ssd m.2 3 Gen. habe wäre dies der perfekte Vergleich den ich machen könnte.


----------



## Rasputin468 (16. Dezember 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGHX Team,


würde mich gerne für den Lesertest der Samsung 980 Pro bewerben.

Hab über die Jahre, seit 2005 viel Hartdware getestet und einiges an Tests selber geschrieben und veröffentlicht. Hätte jetzt Lust mal wieder einige Benchmarks zu erstellen und auszuwerten. Nach dem ich die Schätze aus dem Keller geholt habe, wurde die Erinnerungen wach, dass ich relativ zeitnah dann wieder weg vom Laptop auf den aktuellen Setup umgestiegen bin. Bei der Zusammenstellung fehlt mir noch eine moderne SSD. 
Würde mich freuen dabei zu sein und die Community an den Ergebnissen teilhaben zulassen.

Beste Grüße

Rasputin468


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (16. Dezember 2020)

Moin zusammen, da versuch ich doch auch mal wieder mein Glück. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich als Tester der 980 Pro auserwählt/auserlost. Seit gut 15 Jahren schraube/bastel ich an meinem PC (und noch vielen weiteren im Bekanntenkreis) herum und beschäftige mich sehr gerne mit aktueller Hardware.
Ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer einer Crucial P5 (bzw. genau genommen liegt diese noch bei der Post ) und werde wohl über die Feiertage Windows neu aufsetzen. Die MX200 (bisherige Systemplatte) dient dann noch als Speicher für Spiele. Da bietet sich natürlich schon mal ein Vergleich der beiden NVMe SSDs an, aber natürlich auch der mit einer "alten" SATA SSD. Getestet wird auf einem Asus B550-E Gaming, Ryzen 3600 und 32 GB RAM. Dazu ein P11 550W und eine 1080 Ti.
Neben ein, zwei synthetischen Benchmarks werde ich natürlich gucken, wie gut die Performance der _Platte_ in Spielen ist. Vermutlich noch ein paar Lese- und Schreibtests, um zu sehen, wie die SSD mit unterschiedlichen Daten(größen) agiert.

VG, E


----------



## m3ch (16. Dezember 2020)

Hallo liebe Redaktion,

zuerst zu mir:
Ich bin Yannick, 23 Jahre alt und komme aus Süddeutschland.
In meiner Freizeit repariere und rüste ich unteranderem häufig die Notebooks / PC's meiner Freunde auf, sodass ein gewisses Geschick im Bereich "Hardwareeinbau" gegeben ist.

Natürlich ist die Frage berechtigt, weshalb genau ich die Samsung SSD zum Testen & Bewerten erhalten sollte.

Zu allererst ist anzuführen, dass vor kurzer Zeit endlich wieder ein neues "Low-Budget"-PC-Projekt von mir erstellt wurde. Dieses wird auch als Test-Setup verwendet werden.

*Setup:*
Mainboard: Gigabyte Aourus B450 Elite
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600x
AOI: NZXT Kraken x53
GPU: GTX 480ti (next Step: UPGRADE!)
RAM: 2x 8GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3200
SSD: 1TB Crucial P.1 NVMe M.2
Fan: 2x be quiet! Shadow Wings 120x120

Peripherie: Beyerdynamic DT990 Black Edition + Soundblaster X5 + ZM-MIC1

Da das Setup noch neu ist, bietet es sich natürlich an, neue Komponenten an diesem System ausgiebig zu testen. Darüberhinaus kann so der Low-Budget-Gaming-PC Stück für Stück aufgewertet werden ;-D.

In erster Linie profitiert natürlich auch Ihr (und nicht nur mein PC) von mir als Bewerber. Beruflich bedingt (Vertrieb/KeyAccountmanagement) besitze ich eine adequate Rechtschreibung, gepaart mit guter, sachlicher Ausdrucksweise.  Da ich beruflich ebenfalls häufig via Excel eigene Grafiken, Tabellen und Auswertungen mache, fällt mir dieser Aspekt des möglichen Reviews für PCGH sehr leicht.
Darüberhinaus hatte ich schon die Möglichkeit das ein oder andere Hardwareprodukt zu testen und anschließend mit einem Review (>1.000 Worte) zu versehen.


Standardmäßig wird die Verpackung, Verarbeitung, das Zubehör mit in die Bewertung einbezogen. Nachfolgend wird der Einbau dokumentiert, um abschließend das Produkt im Einsatz zu testen. Selbstverständlich wird zum Testen ein passender Benchmark (CrystalDiskMark) durchgeführt und mit Hilfe einer Bilderstrecke inkl. Beschreibungen untermauert.

Da ich schon eine Crucial NVMe mit 1TB nutze, kann ich sehr gut beide SSD's miteinander vergleichen und die Vor- (oder Nachteile) der Samsung SSD dokumentieren. Wenn gewünscht steht auch noch eine SATA SSD für weitere Referenzzwecke zur Verfügung.

Anhand der genannten Punkten, hoffe ich ausgewählt zu werden und freue ich mich für euch einen umfangreichen Produkttest, mit anschließendem Review durchzuführen.

Bis dahin allen anderen Beweber*innen ebenfalls viel Glück und eine besinnliche Restadventszeit.

Grüße

Yannick


----------



## truppi (16. Dezember 2020)

Würde mich an dieser Stelle auch mal gerne für einen Test zur Verfügung stellen.
Specs:
Intel I9 10850K
Asus ASUS ROG Strix Z490-G Gaming WiFI
32GB Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB 3200Mhz
MSI Gaming X Trio  RTX 2070 Super 
Samsung Evo 970+ 512GB
Samsung Evo 850 1Tb
Samsung Evo 850 250Gb
WD Caviar Black 1Tb+32Gb Intel Optane
WD Elements 2Tb
Be Quiet 550 Watt Straight Power 11
Peripherie: Acer Predator Z35P
Logitech G533 Wireless Headset
Roccat Kone Aimo
Logitech K350 Wireless


----------



## BenRoeser (16. Dezember 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

mein Computer und ich würden uns gerne für diesen Lesertest bewerben. 
Er ist schon ganz aufgeregt bei dem Gedanken eine der schnellsten NVME Platten der Welt zu begrüßen.

Zu meinem Computer (Bewerbungsfoto beiliegend),  wir wissen es kommt auf die inneren Werte an:
R9 5900X
Asus Strix X570E Gaming
16 GB G.Skill Trident Z @4000Mhz
Nvidia RTX3090 Founders Edition
1 TB NVME Samsung 970 Evo
512 GB NVME Samsung 960 Evo

Nun zu mir und meiner besseren Hälfte. 
Ich bin seit ca. 10 Jahren in der IT tätig und habe durch meine großteils wissenschaftlich geprägte Laufbahn einige Erfahrung mit objektiven Testverfahren. Meine Frau ist gelernte Fotografin und studiert gerade Game Art and Design, ihre Aufgabe wäre demnach die Dokumentation mit Fotos und die Bereitstellung von entsprechenden produktiven Workloads.

In meinen Test würde ich die SSD gerne im Vergleich zu den folgenden Alternativen bewerten: 
HDD (tbd)
SATA SSD (Samsung 960)
NVME PCIE 3.0 (Samsung 970 Evo)

Der Test soll folgenden Use-Cases abdecken:
Gaming 
Produktivität 
Synthetische Workloads (Benchmark Tools)

Falls wir nicht für den Lesertest ausgewählt werden, müsst ihr das meinen Computer erklären 

Liebe Grüße

Ben


----------



## tom1321 (16. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

möchte auch die  Samsung SSD 980 pro testen.

Dokumentation des Einbaus, 
Als Testszenarien kann ich mir folgendes Vorstellen:
kopieren unterschiedlichster Dateigrößen (z.B. von SSD auf SSD) HDD auf SSD...
Verhalten unter Spielen u.A. Fallout 76

Mein System:

MSI X570 ACE
64 GB DDR 4 3600 GSKill
Ryzen 3900x
 RTX 2080 Ti

2x Corsair MP 510 1GB 
2x Samsung Evo 860 1GB
1x Seagate Iron Wolf 10GB

Grüße
Tom


----------



## pcnoctual (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde gerne die Samsung 980 Pro SSD 1TB testen

Werde einen ausführlichen Testbericht schreiben.

Geschwindigkeiten von Kopieren, Lesen, Schreiben unterschiedlicher Dateiformate
und werde Speed Tests sowie genügend sehr gute Bilder der Hardware machen .

Games zum Testen:
Assassin's Creed Valhalla
Far Cry New Dawn
Far Cry 5

Mein System:

Microsoft Windows 10 Professional (x64)

Monitor Name:       ASUS VG289   (4K 60Hz) Auflösung: 3840 x 2160

Motherboard:         ASUS TUF GAMING B550M-PLUS (WI-FI)
CPU:                             AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
Arbeitsspeicher:    2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3200    Timing (tCAS-tRCD-tRP-tRAS): 16-18-18-36
Grafikkarte:              MSI GTX 1650 SUPER AERO ITX/VENTUS XS OC
Netzteil:                      Seasonic G-Series G-360 360W ATX

SSD's:
250Gb Samsung SSD 840 Series SATA III
250GB Kingston KC2500 NVMe PCIe SSD

Testen möchte ich die Karte da ich eine PCI 4.0 Schnittstelle frei habe, und ich noch mehr (sehr schnellen) Speicher benötige.
Das wäre genau die passende SSD die ich noch für mein System brauche.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich die SSD testen kann.

gruß
pcnoctual


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischbaum (17. Dezember 2020)

Hi,

also ich würde die m2 auch gerne testen.
Zur Zeit benutze ich eine Samsung 960Pro 2tb.

Datenübertragungstest, Game Test usw. kein Problem. Deutscher Sprache bin ich mächtig und Bilder kann ich auch machen 

Mein Setup:
Prozessor: Intel i7 7820x @ 8x4,4GHZ  (delidded the8auer)
MB: X299 Aorus Gaming 9
Ram: 32GB 3200MHZ @3500MHZ CL14 Tridenz Z
Graka: Zotac 1080Ti PowerAMP
Festplatte: 2TB Samung 960Pro, WD Gold 10TB

Gruß Fleischi Fleischbaum


----------



## Ucasaci (17. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Sehr gerne würde ich die 980 Pro in meinem System testen.

Folgendes Testszenario kann ich bieten.

Professioneller Fotograf mit einem ca. 250k RAW/JPG Fotos Lightroom Katalog / Capture One Katalog.

Meiner Meinung nach eines der anspruchsvolleren Einsatzgebiete einer SSD. Sehr viele kleine Dateien (10-100 MB) die extrem schnell geladen werden müssen. Jeder der schon mal durch einen Lightroom/Capture One Katalog auf einer HDD oder langsamen SSD gesrcollt hat weiß genau was ich meine.

Die genauen Tests würde ich mir noch überlegen, fällt mir aber sicher nicht schwer die 1T mit sinnvollen Daten herauszufordern.

Mir schwebt hier ein Praxistest für RAW Fotografen vor. Interessant sicher auch der Test am 2ten M2_2 Platz mit PCIe 3.0x4

- einlesen des gesamten 1TB Katalog von der SSD
- Praxisunterschied PCIe 3.0x4. vs. PCIe 4.0x4
- Unterschied HDD vs. SATA SSD vs. PCIe 4.0x4
- Workflow Auswirkung in Photoshop
- diverse Speed tests


Meine Workstation:

- Ryzen 7 3800XT
- MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk
- 5700XT PowerColor
- 4x8 GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3200 CL14
- 980 Pro 256 GB
- diverse HDD und SSD


Die 1T 980 Pro würde sich sehr gut machen in meinem System 

Daumen drücken


----------



## TST1988 (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde auch gerne die Samsung 980 Pro SSD 1TB testen

Werde natuerlich auch einen ausführlichen Testbericht schreiben.

Geschwindigkeiten von Kopieren, Lesen, Schreiben unterschiedlicher Dateigroessen also synthetische Tests, wie auch in Spielen, ob hier ein Unterschied besteht zwischen PCIe4.0 und PCIe3.0 . Und diese nicht nur fuer Workstationloads geeignet sind.

Games zum Testen:
Assassin's Creed Valhalla
Cyberpunk 2077
Anno 1800
Horizon Zero Dawn
Watch Dogs Legion

Mein System:

Microsoft Windows 10 Professional (x64)

Monitor Name:       Xiaomi Mi Curved Gaming 34" und einen Dell U3219Q

Motherboard:         ASUS TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI)
CPU:                             AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
Arbeitsspeicher:    2x32GB G.Skill Ripjaws V Black - F4-3200C16-32GVK (tCAS-tRCD-tRP-tRAS): 16-18-18-38
Grafikkarte:              ASUS ROG-STRIX-RTX3090-O24G-GAMING
Netzteil:                      XFX 1000W Black Edition Full Modular 80+ Platinum

SSD's:

- OS aktuell:
  WD SN750 Black 1TB( PCIe3.0 )
- additionals:
  Samsung 850 EVO 1TB( Sata 3 )
  Samsung 860 EVO 1TB(Sata 3)
  WD SN750 Black 2TB( PCIe3.0 )


Testen möchte ich die Karte da ich PCI 4.0 Schnittstellen habe, und ich gerne testen wuerde, ob es sich lohnt auf PCIe 4.0 SSDs im Alltag zu setzen, oder ob es nur fuer Workstations sinnvoll ist ( VMs, Datenbankbetrieb, Videoberarbeitung, CAD etc)

Waere sicher eine interessante SSD zum Testen mit dem letzten Top Modell von WD.

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich die SSD testen darf.

gruß
TST1988


----------



## CvBuron (17. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bewerbe  mich sehr gerne für den Test der Samsung 980 Pro SSD 1TB.
Ich bin PC-Enthusiast seit mittlerweile 20 Jahren, und habe daraus auch meinen Beruf gemacht - nach einer Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration, und einem Studium der Informatik.
PCs/Server/NAS baue ich schon seit fast immer selbst auf und habe daher umfangreiche Erfahrung mit Hardware und deren Funktion.

Testen kann ich die SSD auf verschiedenen Systemen gegen verschiedene Konkurrenten.  Ggf. bietet sich auch ein Test unter Linux an. 

Vorhandene SSDs:

Crucial MX500 1 TB SATA
Crucial MX500 2 TB SATA
Crucial MX300 750 GB SATA
Samsung EVO 850 1 TB SATA
Samsung EVO 750 250 GB SATA
Samsung PRO 970 500 GB NVMe
Samsung EVO 970 500 GB NVMe

Für gute Fotos ist eine Nikon Z6 Vollformat-DSLM vorhanden.

Vorhandene Testplattformen:

Intel X299 mit Intel i9-10940x
AMD X570 mit Ryzen 9 5950x (PCIe 4.0)
Intel C236 mit Intel Xeon 1245v6
Intel Z170 mit Intel i7-7700

Getestet wird mit Standard-Benchmarks wie Atto, CrystalDisk, etc. 
Kopieren verschiedener Dateien wie z.B. Fotos, verschieben  von Game-Ordnern auf und von der SSD. 
Ladezeiten von Programmen und Spielen
Interessant ist hier auch der Unterschied zwischen PCIe 3.0 und PCIe 4.0


Danke auch,

  Christian


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (18. Dezember 2020)

Moin liebes PCGH Team,

an besagtem Test würde ich auch gerne teilnehmen und würde mich sehr freuen zu den Auserwählten zu zählen,

Die Voraussetzungen sind ganz gut würde ich sagen...

Zum einen konnte sich die Redaktion schon von meiner "Schreibe" überzeugen, da ich bereits an einem Lesertest teilgenommen habe (Colour Weakness Monitor) und zum anderen würde ich mit dem Test gerne einen bestimmten Aspekt abklären:

Ich besitze aktuell sowohl in einem Intel als auch in einem AMD Sys den Vorgänger 970 Evo. Beide Systeme sind nicht PCI-E 4.0 fähig. Daher würde mich interessieren ob auch ein lohnendes Leistungsplus unter PCI-E 3.0 zu verzeichnen ist.

Um dies zu testen steht folgende Hardware zur Verfügung:

Mainsys: Rampage Omega + 9920X + 64GBRAM @ 3866 + 2080ti + 1600W NT + 970 Evo 1TB + 32GB optane + 12 TB HDD das ganze in einem 1000D mit Custom WaKü

Zweitsys: X-470 I-Gaming + 2400G + 16GB @ 3600 + 650W NT + 970 Evo 256GB + 860 Evo 500GB + im Selben Gehäuse mit Noctua Luftkühlung

Um die entsprechende Fragestellung abklären zu können sollte ich also bestens gerüstet sein, weshalb ich mich wie gesagt sehr freuen würde an diesem Test teilnehmen zu dürfen.

Viele Grüße
and have a nice day


----------



## Depugno (18. Dezember 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team, hallo Forum, 

auch ich würde die Samsung SSD sehr gerne testen. In meinen PCs sind diverse Generationen an Samsung SSDs im Einsatz, aber noch keine 980 Pro. Erfahrungen mit Lesertests konnte ich bereits sammeln, unter anderem auch hier im Forum.
Für einen Test der SSD würde ich auf eine AMD- und eine Intel-Plattform zurückgreifen. Die Haupttestplattform wäre hier natürlich das AMD-System auf Grund der PCIe 4.0 Unterstützung. In einem Intel-System mach die 980 natürlich nur bedingt Sinn...

System AMD:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 3800XT
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2060 GAMING OC
Mainboard: Gigabyte B550 Aorus Pro V2
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 2x16 GB
NVMe SSD: Samsung 970 EVO Plus 500 GB
SATA SSD: von 250 GB bis 1 TB

System Intel:
CPU: Intel Core i7-10700K
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2060 GAMING OC
Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Carbon WiFi
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 2x16 GB
NVMe SSD: Samsung 970 EVO Plus 500 GB
SATA SSD: 250 GB

Welche Tests plane ich:

Zunächst werde ich die SSD mit diversen Tools wie Atto und Crystal Disk Mark hinsichtlich der Einhaltung der Herstellerangaben beim Datentransfer testen. Dabei werden die Temperaturen der SSD natürlich auch überwacht (Software + IR Thermometer).
Als nächstes kommt ein Belastungstest mit größeren Datentransfers. Mich würde hier interessieren wie lange es dauert bis die SSD in eine thermische Drosselung läuft. Diesen Test werde ich mit und ohne SSD-Kühlkörper des Mainboards durchführen. Von Icy Box, Sabrent, usw. gibt es ja eine Vielzahl an NVMe-SSD Kühlkörpern. Sollte ich also hinsichtlich der Abwärme auf größere Probleme stoßen würde ich hiervon welche zum Testen bestellen.
Abschließend möchte ich auch einen subjektiven Alltagstest durchführen. Merke ich einen Unterschied zwischen den SSDs (auf dem Papier ist dieser ja nicht grade gering)? Wie ist der Unterschied im Gaming zwischen PCIe 3.0 und PCIe 4.0 SSDs, bzw. auch zur SATA SSD?
Als Vergleichsobjekt werde ich beim Test auf meine Samsung 970 EVO Plus zurückgreifen.
Auch wenn die 980 Pro auf dem Intel-Mainboard nur im PCIe 3.0 Modus laufen kann, würde ich sie dennoch auch auf diesem testen. Mich interessiert ob es einen nennenswerten Unterschied zur 970 EVO Plus gibt (theoretisch kaum möglich).


----------



## Jasiri (19. Dezember 2020)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Auch ich bin zwecks der Bewerbung auf den Lesertest der 980 Pro hier und wage mich von der Hinterbank hier im Forum mal ins Rampenlicht.

An Erfahrung mit der fraglichen Technik mangelt es mir nicht: Von Jumpersetzung an IDE-Festplatten über SATA-Controllerkarten bis hin zu aktuellen M.2-SSDs habe ich inzwischen fast alles mitgemacht - nur Zip-Laufwerke habe ich übersprungen. Die waren mir damals einfach zu teuer.

Schreiben kann ich wohl ganz gut und verständlich. Ich arbeite nicht umsonst seit vielen Jahren in einer (wenn auch nicht sehr technischen) Redaktion. Fotos sind auch kein Problem, die mache ich im Beruf wie auch meiner Freizeit leidenschaftlich gerne.

Ich habe mir erst diese Woche die fehlenden Teile für meinen neuen Rechner bestellt, der in ein paar Tagen zusammengebaut wird. Insofern kann ich die SSD gleich im richtigen und hochmodernen Hochglanzlicht inszenieren.

Laufen wird die 980 Pro dann mit einem Ryzen 9 5950X, einer Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Pulse und 64 GB Crucial Ballistix DDR4-3600 CL16 auf einem ROG Crosshair VIII Hero von Asus. Neben verschiedenen 2,5"-SSDs von Samsung, Crucial und SanDisk habe ich momentan eine Samsung 970 EVO Plus im Einsatz. Die ist so groß wie das Testobjekt, aber lediglich mit PCIe 3.0 angebunden. Sie wird mir aber dabei helfen, die Dauer-Schreibrate auszutesten, indem ich sie mit CloneZilla klone und somit knapp 500 GB an Daten auf die 980 Pro schiebe. Dann kann ich auch einen direkten Vergleich zwischen den Systemen auf beiden M.2-SSDs anstellen, sowohl subjektiv als auch mit Benchmarks gemessen.

Über eine Zusage würde ich mich selbstverständlich sehr freuen. So oder so wünsche ich schon mal schöne Feiertage!

/e: Ach ja, kleiner Vertipper in der News: IPOS müsste eigentlich IOPS heißen.


----------



## Ben das Ding (20. Dezember 2020)

*Ich kauf mir einfach selber eine wenn der Test gut läuft. Zuletzt hab ich mir die Samsung MZ-V7S500BW 970 EVO Plus 500 GB NVMe M.2 gegönnt und bin zufrieden. *


----------



## RiZaR (20. Dezember 2020)

Hervorrangende Idee, dieser Lesertest. Da möchte ich definitiv redaktionell tätig werden. Es wird im Falle meiner Auserwählung mein erster, solcher Testbericht werden. Als langjähriger Hardwarejünger und Lektor sind hierfür alle Voraussetzungen gegeben.

Insbesondere werde ich testen, wie sich die 980 Pro gegen die ebenfalls mit PCIE 4.0 angebundene Konkurrenz aus dem Hause Gigabyte schlagen wird, denn meine Windows Installation des Haupt-Testsystems mit X570 Board befindet sich auf einer vergleichbaren 1TB Aorus NVMe PCIe 4.0. Darüber hinaus werden die anderen, unten gelisteten Datenträger zum Vergleich antreten. Es wird das Kopieren von Spielen, ISOs und vielen kleinen Dateien getestet, weiterhin habe ich vor, die Hardware mit diversen Benchmarks wie AS SSD und CrystalDisk Mark zu testen bzw. zu vergleichen. Mit dem zweiten System auf PCIe 3.0 Basis bietet sich ein Vergleich an, wie sich die 980 Pro gegen eine 970 EVO schlagen wird und ob es zu Limits kommt. Die Temperaturentwicklung wird mit einem handelsüblichen Multimeter überprüft. Es kann auch eine Messung des Temperaturunterschiedes mit und ohne Kühlkörper stattfinden und ob/wann es hier zu Drosselungen kommt. Schlussendlich habe ich vor, verschiedene Ladezeiten in Spielen zu überprüfen.

Primäres Testsystem:
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
ASUS X570 F-Gaming mit 2x M.2 PCIe 4.0
32GB DDR4-3200 CL15 G.Skill Trident Z
GeForce RTX 2070 ASUS ROG Strix OC

Sekundäres Testsystem:
Intel Core i7 6700K
Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3 mit 2x M.2 PCIe 3.0
32GB DDR4-3200 CL16 Corsair
Radeon RX Vega 56 Powercolor Red Dragon

Verfügbare Datenträger zum Vergleich:
Samsung 970 EVO 1TB NVMe
Gigabyte Aorus PCIe 4.0 1TB NVMe
Samsung 850 Pro 256GB SATA
SanDisk SSD Plus 1TB SATA 

So, nun wünsche ich besinnliche Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## ratmal86 (20. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich ebenfalls für einen Lesertest bewerben.
Im PC lege ich Wert auf Datensicherheut und Langlebigkeit. Ich habe aus diesem Grund immer auf Samsung SSDs gesetzt. Ich selber bin im Besitz:
- 1x Samsung 960 Pro 1TB
- 2x Samsung 970 Pro 1TB
- 1x Samsung 970 Evo 4TB
- div. Samsung T5 Portable SSDs mit unterschiedlichen Größen

Ich würde gerne die SSDs als Normaluser testen. Dies umfasst u.a.:
- arbeiten mit großen Datensätzen aus numerischen Simulationen
- Spiele
- Kopier- und Lesevorgänge
- Einsatz im ext. Gehäuse

Ich bin sehr gespannt, inwieweit sich die neuenTLC Zellen zur den MLC Zellen untescheiden.

PC: i9 10900k, Asus Maximus XII Formula, 32GB, RTX 3090

LG


----------



## Toasten (20. Dezember 2020)

Moin...

interessante Möglichkeit. Auch wenn mein System hier aus der Reihe fällt möchte ich mich dennoch bewerben. Ich nutze eine "antike" Plattform und spiele bereits länger mit dem Gedanken hier eine Nvme SSD zu verbauen. Ich kann zwar kein PCIe 4.0 bieten aber die Möglichkeit hier via Adapter eine Einbindung ins System vorzunehmen. Inklusive alle dazu notwendigen Tests.

Mein Board stellt genug PCIe Slots zur Verfügung und die CPU die notwendigen Lanes.

i7-3930k mit 40 Lanes
GA-X79 UP4 Rev 1.1 mit 2x PCIe x16 und 2x PCIe x8 - das Board ist unlocked auf PCIe 3.0
2x Crucial MX500 für OS und Software

Testen würde ich gern die "Realworld Performance" gerade beim Thema Gaming. Bin begeisterter Anno1800 Spieler und würde hier gerne sehen ob es Unterschiede gibt. Auch hab ich etliche andere Spiele am Start. Eine Auswahl wären da Star Citizen, Satisfactory, Cyberpunk 2077. Da wären dann auch aktuelle Titel mit abgedeckt.

Den Adapter steure ich natürlich bei. Das wäre dann ein Modell der Firma CSL mit Passivkühlkörper. Habe auf einer anderen Plattform bereits zwei Samsung 970 Evo und non-Evo genutzt und diese auch mit Kühlkörpern ausgestattet. Das ist kein Problem. Wäre eine interessante Spielerei und diesem Forum würdig. Gerade die Verbindung aus alt und neu reizt mich.

Mein System ist alt aber noch durchaus "schwippe". Ich habe einen AIDA Speicher Benchmark angehangen. Noch muss sich die gute alte Sandy nicht verstecken <3 ein Herz für alte Hardware !

Gruß und schönen Abend !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayken (21. Dezember 2020)

...


----------



## Wake (21. Dezember 2020)

Servus PCGH-Redaktion,

ich war bis zum letzten Abdruck auch lange am Überlegen ob ich mich für den Lesertest einer Samsung 980 Pro bewerben sollte, da mein Systemaufbau nicht mehr der frischste ist.
Bis auf neueren AMD-Unterbauten fehlt aber allen Beteiligten die PCIe 4.0-Befähigung, sodass die Intel-User - zu denen ich auch zähle - vorerst noch mit 3.0 vorlieb nehmen müssen.

Meine CPU+Mainboard+RAM-Kombination lautet zur Zeit wie folgt:
Intel Core i7-3770K
ASRock Z77 Extreme4
16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2400 CL11
Für genug Frischluft ist gesorgt, ist es doch in einem voll bestücktem Lian Li O11Dynamic XL eingenistet.

Als bekennender Samsung SATAnist umfasst meine SSD-Historie folgende Modelle, welche in 2 von 3 Fällen auch weiterhin im Einsatz sind:
Samsung SSD 840 PRO 256GB (bisher als Zwischenspeicher am Router im Langzeiteinsatz, jedoch vor wenigen Tagen den Controller-Tod gestorben beim Versuch eine Windows-Testinstallation via Rufus aufzuspielen)
Samsung SSD 850 PRO 1TB
Samsung SSD 860 EVO 4TB
Dazu könnte sich in Zukunft eine Samsung 980 PRO 1TB einreihen, den Magician würde es freuen.

Aufmerksamen Hardware-Enthusiasten wird bei der Auflistung oben schon klar geworden sein, dass auf dem Mainboard nativ kein M.2-Slot vorhanden ist.
Das tut der Aufrüstlust aber keinen Abbruch, kann hier doch mit Hilfe eines Aqua Computer kryoM.2 evo PCIe 3.0/4.0 x4 Adapters Konnektivität hergestellt werden.
Selbst das Booten eines Betriebssystems von einer NVMe-SSD wurde dem Mainboard beigebracht, ModBIOS (und Vorarbeit von ASRock) sei Dank!

Als Testumfang habe ich eine Mischung aus synthetischen und praxisbezogenen Messungen aus Hobbyist-Sicht vor.
Dazu gehören Leistungsvergleiche in Benchmarks, OS-Bootzeiten, Spielstart- sowie Spielstandladezeiten als auch das Batch-Laden mehrerer Programme gleichzeitig.

Auf eine positive Rückmeldung von Euch würde ich mich freuen!

Mit besten Grüßen und schöne Feiertage wünschend
Wake


----------



## Olstyle (21. Dezember 2020)

Hallo miteinander,
Ich würde die 980Pro gerne testen weil ich nie eine 980Pro kaufen würde.
Klingt komisch, liegt aber schlicht daran dass ich nicht erwarte von einer High End SSD spürbare Vorteile gegenüber einer P/L-SSD zu haben. Genau diese Erwartung gilt es nun in Frage zu stellen. Sprich die 980 muss zeigen ob sie Spiele spürbar schneller laden kann als eine Crucial P1, ob sie Windows spürbar schneller lädt als eine "klassische" Intel S-ATA SSD (X25-M G2 bzw. 320 beim Zweitsystem) oder wenigstens einen Bild-Umwandlungs Batchjob schneller abschließt als eine von beiden.
Platz sie im System mit voller Bandbreite anzubinden ist da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße


----------



## Killswitch2008 (21. Dezember 2020)

Moin liebes PCGH-Team,
ich würde mich über den Test der Samsung 980 Pro sehr freuen, da ich inzwischen eine stattliche Sammlung an RAW Fotos und Videos habe. Davon warten leider noch viele auf Ihre Bearbeitung. So könnte ich mir die ein oder andere Sekunde ersparen. Ebenso erhoffe ich mir noch eine etwas kürze Ladezeiten bei Spielen, denn wen stört das einfache warten vor dem Rechner nicht. 
Eine M.2 SSD konnte ich bisher noch nicht mein eigen nennen, sondern immer bisher nur 2,5 Zoll SSDs. Davon habe ich eine Crucial MX100 mit 512GB (leider inzwischen 42,7TB Hostschreibvorgänge, aber die hält hoffentlich noch lange) und eine Samsung 860 QVO in der 1TB Version.

*Aufbau meines Testes:*

Unboxing, Verarbeitung und Aussehen
Syntetische Test: mit h2benchw, CrystalDiskMark, HD Tune, Iometer, AS SSD Benchmark und ATTO Disk Benchmark
Praxisnahe Test wie Kopieren von großen Dateien (ISO und Filme), mittleren Dateien (Musik und Fotos) und natürlich kleinen Dateien wie Textdokumente usw.
Boot- und Ladezeiten
Leistungsabfall bei voller, bzw. 75% Belegung
Vergleich zur derzeitigen MX100 als Systemlaufwerk und 860 QVO als "Datengrab"
Temperaturen über CrystalDiskInfo/Hwinfo auslesen und so Wirksamkeit des Heat Spreader, bzw. der Nickelbeschichtung beobachten
Fazit und Kaufempfehlung

Für hochwertige Bilder steht eine Nikon D750 mit dem Tamron 24-70mm F2.8 und einem Tamron 90mm F2.8 Makro inkl. Lichtzelt zur Verfügung.

*Testrechner:*
• Asrock B450 Pro4
• AMD Ryzen 5 3600
• Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 16GB übertaktet auf 3600Mhz
• MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Armor 6G
• Crucial MX100 512 GB, Samsung 860 QVO 1TB und 2 WD RED mit 4 TB
• Aquaero 6 Pro
• Fractal Design Define XL R2


Ich würde mich freuen von Euch zu hören und wünsche uns allen viel Glück!


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (21. Dezember 2020)

Hallo erstmal 

Ich würde mich auch sehr freuen, falls ich die Samsung 980 PRO testen dürfte! 
Leider ist die Verfügbarkeit von neuen Komponenten (und hier insbesondere dem Ryzen 5900X) so schlecht, dass ich den Neukauf eines Systems ins nächste Jahr verschoben habe, daher fällt bei mir Pcie4 leider bisher flach, daher auch mein Zögern. Für das neue System hatte ich auch schon die Samsung 980 Pro im Auge, weil ich fest davon überzeugt bin, dass mit der neuen Konsolengeneration sich der Nutzen schneller SSDs servielfachen wird!

Nichtsdestotrotz könnte ich die SSD mit meinen zwei MX500 vergleichen, bei denen eine per Sata, eine per M2 angeschlossen ist. Wenn es innerhalb der nächsten Tage verschickt wird, könnte ich es sogar zusätzlich im Ryzen3000-System (B450, Ryzen 3600) meiner Schwester einbauen, das wäre auch mal spannend zu sehen als Vergleich 

Testen würde ich gerne Ladezeiten von Spielen und Programmen, diverse synthetische Benchmarks, Langzeitvolllast, etc

Dann bleibt mir nur noch, der Redaktion frohe Weihnachten und gute Gesundheit zu wünschen und dem Rest hier noch zusätzlich viel Glück!


----------



## DaCrazyP (21. Dezember 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für den Test der Samsung 980 Pro.

Zu den Bedingungen*:*
- Sie müssen Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.

Bin ich, sonst könnte ich ja schon nicht diesen Beitrag verfassen.

- Sie sollten Erfahrung mit Datenträgern haben und das Produkt selbstständig installieren können.

Bei meinem alten Rechner habe ich zweimal die Festplatte von der Samsung 840, über die 850 bis zur 860 gewechselt.

In meinem neuen System, welches ich mir vor weniger als einem Monat aufgebaut habe, steckt eine Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB, die normale 970 Evo 1TB ist zusätzlich bestellt.

- Sie sollten eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.

Sollte eigentlich passen.

- Sie sollten in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.

Hier steht mir eine Nikon D5100 und eine Sony RX100 V zur Verfügung. Damit sollten mir auch in Sachen PC Hardware gute Fotos gelingen.

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürfen Sie die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.

Das hätte ich auch selbst nach dem Test nicht vor, sondern würde mich an einer zusätzlichen flotten SSD erfreuen.

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 24.01.2021. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!

Auch dieses sollte klappen.



Zur aktuellen Hardware, die auch in meiner Signatur zu sehen sein müsste: 

AMD Ryzen 3800XT auf einem ASRock Steel Legend B550, gekühlt durch einen BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 4. Als Systemlaufwerk steckt eine Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1 TB drin.  Der Arbeitsspeicher besteht aus zwei 16GB G.Skill Tridenzt Z Neo 3600 CL16. Grafikkarte ist zur Zeit noch eine Sapphire RX 590 Nitro+. Das Ganze steckt in einem Fractal Design R6 TG und wird durch ein BeQuiet Straight Power 11 550W mit Strom versorgt.



Noch kurz zu meinen Überlegungen zum Test:

Zunächst würde ich die Verpackung und die SSD bewerten. Danach eine kurze Inforamtionen zum Einbau und Installation, ob es eventuelle Probleme gibt.
Danach würde ich die Benchmarks durchlaufen lassen. Schließlich will man ja wissen, ob die versprochene Leistung erreicht wird.
Zum Schluss muss sich die SSD natürlich auch in der Praxis beweisen. Startet der PC schneller, laden Programme (u.a. Cubase 10.5 Pro) flotter und kann man auch mal eben etwas fix von A nach B verschieben? Oder merkt man die Zahlen in der Praxis gar nicht so?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Premium95 (21. Dezember 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team,

hiermit Bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls um eine der SSD's testen zu dürfen.
In meinem Lesertest werde ich einen Vergleich zwischen verschiedenen SSD's machen.
Die zum vergleich verfügbaren SSD's sind:

1. Samsung 970 Evo (PCIE 3.0)
2. Samsung 850 (Sata)
3. Crucial MX500 (Sata)

Besonders interessiert mich der unterschied in professionellen Anwendungen (Adobe Premiere Pro), da hier meiner Meinung nach das größte Potential von einer PCIE 4.0 NVME SSD liegt. Außerdem werde ich die Ladezeiten in Spielen und in Windows vergleichen.

Zudem Interessiert es mich ob die Lese-/Schreibrate mit steigender Temperatur deutlich sinkt und ob es einen unterschied macht wenn man den Speicher direkt neben einer Grafikkarte verbaut. 

Meine Hardware ist mit einem Ryzen 5800X sowie einem X570 Mainboard bestens für den Test der SSD geeignet und auch an dem Einbau wird es nicht scheitern 

Zum Schluss wünsche ich euch allen noch frohe Weihnachten und bleibt gesund


----------



## LutzStohlmann (21. Dezember 2020)

Guten Tag!
Auch ich bewerbe mich hiermit, die Samsung 980 Pro 1 TB in meinem System zu testen. Dabei handelt es sich um einen Laptop vom Typ Asus TUF FX705GE, der zur Zeit mit einer Crucial P1 1 TB SSD für das System und einer Hitachi 7K1000 Harddisk ausgestattet ist.

Die SSD soll unter Windows 10 Pro 64bit und Gentoo Linux als Systemlaufwerk dienen. Grunderkenntnisse über Effizienz des Cachings und die Geschwindigkeit der Speicherzellen liefern CrystalDiskMark und dd/WinDD sowie praxisnähere Werte für die Datenträgerleistung der Microsoft-SQLIO-Benchmark. 

Im Test unter Gentoo Linux bin ich besonders am Verhalten der 980 Pro in den üblichen Anwendungsszenarien interessiert: Insbesondere die bei Updates anfallenden Belastungen beim Ersetzen einer großer Anzahl relativ kleiner Dateien (portfiles) und der darauf folgenden Entpackung, Konfiguration und Compilierung der Quelltexte fordern eine SSD. Hinzu kommen häufige Zugriffe auf Datenblöcke in MySQL-, BerkDB- und PostgreSQL-Datenbanken, die im Hintergrund bei Änderungen an Dateien angestoßen werden und eine hohe Datenträgerlast durch Schreibzugriffe auf nichtsequenziell angeordnete Sektoren verursachen. 
Hier sollten die Qualität des verwendeten Controllers und der Firmware und die resultierende Geschwindigkeitssteigerung zur derzeit verbauten P1 deutlich sichtbar werden.

Unter Windows muss die 980 Pro die typischen Aufgaben erledigen, die auf einem als Büro- und Heim-Laptop genutzten Gerät anfallen. Neben der gefühlten Geschwindigkeit bei Büroarbeiten mit LibreOffice und dem Starten relativ kleiner Spiele wie Quake Champions und Hearthstone muss die SSD ihre Leistung beim Bewegen durch die relativ große offene Welt in Grand Theft Auto Online unter Beweis stellen. Der Umgang mit großen Dateien wird durch Videoschnitt mit Shotcut, Soundbearbeitung mit Audacity und der Recodierung mittels FFMpeg getestet. 
Mittels vorhandener Makros bzw. Batchdateien werden hier Vergleichswerte zur P1 ermittelt.

Sowohl unter Windows als auch unter Linux wird der AOSP-Sourcetree per Git geklont, compiliert, gepatcht und erneut compiliert, um ein typisches Szenario in der Softwareentwicklung nachzustellen.

Als letzte Aufgabe, die sowohl wahlfreie als auch quasisequentielle Lese- und Schreibzugriffe auf Datenblöcke jeglicher Größe erfordert, muss die 980 Pro unter beiden Betriebssystemen das jeweils andere als virtuelle Maschine in Oracle VirtualBox ausführen und (soweit möglich) in Benchmarks die gleichen Aufgaben durchführen, um weitere Vergleichswerte zwischen den beiden SSDs zu erhalten.

Durch die Verwendung in einem (wenn auch geräumigen und gut belüfteten) Laptop wird während aller Tests auch die Temperatur beider SSDs als auch des Gesamtsystems im Auge behalten, um insbesondere die Energieffizienz bewerten zu können. Ein Laufzeittest im Akkubetrieb in einem Büroszenario macht abschließend den Stromverbrauch beider SSDs deutlich.


Ich würde mich also freuen, als Tester für Euch in Frage zu kommen!

PS: Diese Textwüste sah in der Textverarbeitung leider viel besser aus :o


----------



## ratmal86 (1. Januar 2021)

Wurden denn inzwischen entsprechende Testkanditaten ausgewählt?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Januar 2021)

Ja! Die Namen werden veröffentlicht, wenn mir alle Zusagen vorliegen.


----------



## Cyderic (5. Januar 2021)

Ich schaue hier jeden Tag rein in der Hoffnung eine Nachricht von euch zu haben.
Jemand der euch nicht innerhalb von 24 Stunden antwortet, hat den Test auch nicht verdient


----------



## Killswitch2008 (11. Januar 2021)

Langsam macht man sich ja schon Gedanken wen ihr da ausgesucht habt


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Januar 2021)

Wahrscheinlich ist dir das Update für den Artikel durch die Lappen gegangen: 3× Samsung 980 Pro 1 TB kostenlos testen - das sind die Lesertester


----------



## Killswitch2008 (15. Januar 2021)

Tatsächlich ist es, vielen Dank Stephan!


----------



## Christagorn (21. Januar 2021)

Guten Morgen 
Wurden die SSD's denn schon verschickt?


----------



## massaker (23. Januar 2021)

Christagorn schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> Wurden die SSD's denn schon verschickt?


Also bei mir gibt's immer noch kein Lebenszeichen. Hoffe das wird jetzt endlich passieren - man möchte ja gemütlich Testen, sich Zeit nehmen - das geht jetzt (dank Lockdown) noch ganz gut. Habe schon die Vergleichs-Benches der "Mitstreiter" so gut wie alle fertig.


----------



## intel64gamer (30. Januar 2021)

massaker schrieb:


> Also bei mir gibt's immer noch kein Lebenszeichen.


Geht mir aktuell auch noch so.


----------



## massaker (4. Februar 2021)

intel64gamer schrieb:


> Geht mir aktuell auch noch so.


Ist schon langsam komisch. Genau 1 Monat vergangen nach der Zusage, aber die "Testobjekte" sind bei den Testern immer noch nicht angekommen. Liefersituation ist doch deutschlandweit so langsam im grünen Bereich, nicht wahr?


----------



## Christagorn (4. Februar 2021)

massaker schrieb:


> Ist schon langsam komisch. Genau 1 Monat vergangen nach der Zusage, aber die "Testobjekte" sind bei den Testern immer noch nicht angekommen. Liefersituation ist doch deutschlandweit so langsam im grünen Bereich, nicht wahr?



Nehme auch die 2TB Variante falls die 1er momentan nicht verfügbar sind


----------



## DAU_0815 (4. Februar 2021)

Christagorn schrieb:


> Nehme auch die 2TB Variante falls die 1er momentan nicht verfügbar sind


Wie kann man so selbstlos sein. Da hast Du zeitlich den doppelten Testaufwand.


----------



## Christagorn (4. Februar 2021)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Wie kann man so selbstlos sein. Da hast Du zeitlich den doppelten Testaufwand.


Ja stimmt! Das habe ich nicht bedacht, hmm^^


----------



## massaker (5. Februar 2021)

Christagorn schrieb:


> Nehme auch die 2TB Variante falls die 1er momentan nicht verfügbar sind


Ganz ehrlich - wenn DAS wirklich ein Problem sein sollte, dann würde ich sogar die Differenz drauf zahlen und stattdessen die 2TB-Version testen.


----------



## Christagorn (7. Februar 2021)

massaker schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich - wenn DAS wirklich ein Problem sein sollte, dann würde ich sogar die Differenz drauf zahlen und stattdessen die 2TB-Version testen.



War mehr ein Gag, eigentlich ist die 1TB Variante ja online verfügbar


----------



## massaker (11. Februar 2021)

Christagorn schrieb:


> War mehr ein Gag, eigentlich ist die 1TB Variante ja online verfügbar





intel64gamer schrieb:


> Geht mir aktuell auch noch so.



Also meine ist da und rein optisch bin ich jedenfalls nicht der erste, der die Verpackung aufmacht. Vielleicht hab ich ja genau die, die PCGH auch testen durfte ))


----------



## Christagorn (11. Februar 2021)

massaker schrieb:


> Also meine ist da und rein optisch bin ich jedenfalls nicht der erste, der die Verpackung aufmacht. Vielleicht hab ich ja genau die, die PCGH auch testen durfte ))


Ah nice! Wurde auch mal Zeit, bei mir ist noch nix angekommen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Februar 2021)

Endlich gute Neuigkeiten! 
Mir wurde von der Agentur gestern mitgeteilt, dass die Testmuster für intel64gamer und massaker versendet wurden. Bei Christagorn wird der Versand noch ein bißchen dauern ("sobald verfügbar") --> Am besten bei mir direkt melden, sobald das Testmuster angekommen ist. Dann lege ich einen neuen Fertigstellungstermin fest.


----------



## Christagorn (12. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Endlich gute Neuigkeiten!
> Mir wurde von der Agentur gestern mitgeteilt, dass die Testmuster für intel64gamer und massaker versendet wurden. Bei Christagorn wird der Versand noch ein bißchen dauern ("sobald verfügbar") --> Am besten bei mir direkt melden, sobald das Testmuster angekommen ist. Dann lege ich einen neuen Fertigstellungstermin fest.


Okay das sind ja gute Neuigkeiten! Ich gebe Bescheid


----------



## massaker (13. Februar 2021)

Fehlalarm im letzten Post!  So richtig arg "gebraucht" ist sie wohl nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Neu" ist meistens 2 mal eingeschaltet. Also hier schaut es so aus, als wäre sie einmal kurz eingebaut und dann.... 5GB? - wohl 1x kurz gebencht. Ist wohl doch keine aus dem PCGH-Test


----------



## massaker (24. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Endlich gute Neuigkeiten!
> Mir wurde von der Agentur gestern mitgeteilt, dass die Testmuster für intel64gamer und massaker versendet wurden. Bei Christagorn wird der Versand noch ein bißchen dauern ("sobald verfügbar") --> Am besten bei mir direkt melden, sobald das Testmuster angekommen ist. Dann lege ich einen neuen Fertigstellungstermin fest.


OK, ich hab's nun fertig.* Hier *geht's weiter.


----------



## Christagorn (28. Februar 2021)

massaker schrieb:


> OK, ich hab's nun fertig.* Hier *geht's weiter.


 Sehr schön gemacht  Ich muss mich noch gedulden bis ich ran darf 
Aber nice wie viel da noch aus PCIe 3 rausgeholt wird.


----------



## massaker (1. März 2021)

Christagorn schrieb:


> Sehr schön gemacht  Ich muss mich noch gedulden bis ich ran darf
> Aber nice wie viel da noch aus PCIe 3 rausgeholt wird.


Ich habe schon geahnt, dass da noch bisschen mehr über PCIe3.0 möglich ist, aber ehrlich nicht erwartet, dass da noch so viel geht. Hast Du Deine etwa immer noch nicht bekommen?


----------



## Christagorn (1. März 2021)

massaker schrieb:


> Ich habe schon geahnt, dass da noch bisschen mehr über PCIe3.0 möglich ist, aber ehrlich nicht erwartet, dass da noch so viel geht. Hast Du Deine etwa immer noch nicht bekommen?


Ne noch nicht, aber das wurde ja oben angekündigt das es bei mir noch etwas dauert


----------



## intel64gamer (13. März 2021)

Mein Test mittlerweile auch fertig. Ich habe noch eine Weile ein paar seltsame Ergebnisse verifizieren müssen:






						[Lesertest] Samsung 980 Pro 1 TB
					

Samsung 980 Pro PCIe 4.0 NVMe M.2-SSD 1 TB    Die Samsung SSD 980 Pro kommt im M.2 2080 Format daher und ist das aktuelle Topmodell für Endkunden. Im Gegensatz zu vorherigen Modellen wird PCIe 4.0 verwendet, was zumindest auf dem Datenblatt zu einer deutlich höheren Performance führt. Auf der...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Christagorn (22. März 2021)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Endlich gute Neuigkeiten!
> Mir wurde von der Agentur gestern mitgeteilt, dass die Testmuster für intel64gamer und massaker versendet wurden. Bei Christagorn wird der Versand noch ein bißchen dauern ("sobald verfügbar") --> Am besten bei mir direkt melden, sobald das Testmuster angekommen ist. Dann lege ich einen neuen Fertigstellungstermin fest.


Falls die SSD nicht ankommen sollte, würde ich auch die 2TB P5 testen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. März 2021)

Das zieht sich aber echt hin. Sorry! 
Ich frage noch einmal nach.


----------



## Christagorn (22. März 2021)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das zieht sich aber echt hin. Sorry!
> Ich frage noch einmal nach.


Dankesehr  Vielleicht hat Samsung es vergessen hihi


----------



## Christagorn (26. April 2021)

Es ist soweit, endlich ist auch mein Testbericht online gegangen:





						[Lesertest] Samsung 980 Pro NVME SSD (Christagorn)
					

Lesertest Samsung 980 Pro  Vorwort  Liebe PCGH Community,  dies ist ein Testbericht über die Samsung 980 Pro NVMe SSD für euch und ich hoffe das ich dem einen oder anderen damit nützliche Informationen liefern kann. Ein besonderer Dank geht an das PCGH Team, dass mich aus dem Pool der Bewerber...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------

